# Why you won't make love to me



## bbrad (May 30, 2012)

Is it because, I make the kids breakfast and lunch almost every morning?

Is it because your mom was in town and I treated her well?

Is it because I make a dinner that is too boring?

When I cleaned the house, did you not like the smell??


Why won't you make love to me...

Is my desire too high for you to handle?

Am I out too late with the boys?

Is it because I lit the wrong candle?

Did I not clear the room full of toys?

A little sex is all I am after.

I think I have put in the time. 

I hold your hand in sadness and laughter.

I miss our love yours and mine.

I sat through that chick flick, which was a disaster.

Weren't the flowers for mother's day on time?


Why won't you make love to me?

We have heat and air and a car and truck.

Just give me an hour so we can f**k.

Are you upset because I saved that little girls life?

I bet her mom would do me, and not care about my wife.

You will wake up, and smell the cafe.

And maybe I'll still be here. 

All it will take is a roll in the hay.

Are just queer?

I do all the right things, you say I do. 

I want to feel like a man.

I hope it's with you.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

That plucked a chord....Kinda sad.


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

Nicely worded, thanks for sharing 

One thing jumped out at me. Transactional credits.
I spent a lot of time searching for the "right" payment for the reward from my husband. I never did find it. Because it wasn't for sale. 

My blunders were in believing it was for sale, and blaming myself for not getting it right. 

The mistake (for me personally) was in asking for more than I was getting, instead of matching my emotional attachment to what I was being given. 

Peace.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I found this heartfully Open...giving....Sad....very loving... honest....it just shouldn't be....

I feel for all men walking in these shoes ...their wives really DON'T deserve them... They don't know what they have... sometimes...till it is threatened to be LOST...


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

bbrad said:


> Are you upset because I saved that little girls life?
> 
> I bet her mom would do me, and not care about my wife.


:rofl:


----------



## bbrad (May 30, 2012)

True story,

Little girl was choking at restaurant, and I gave the heimlich, sp? 
MIL mentioned that I would do anything for a free meal.

Little girls mom was smokin hot, and cried for 15 mins. FR's said she was fine and took my toast to go.

Meh, 

Life,

What you gonna do.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

bbrad said:


> True story,
> 
> Little girl was choking at restaurant, and I gave the heimlich, sp?
> MIL mentioned that I would do anything for a free meal.
> ...


get out and live it or wallow in self pity for the rest of your days.


----------



## wifenumber2 (Jul 29, 2011)

BBrad: do you plan to provide her with a written copy of this? If you don't will she know how much this hurts?


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

This is really sad.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

bbrad said:


> Is it because, I make the kids breakfast and lunch almost every morning?
> 
> Is it because your mom was in town and I treated her well?
> 
> ...


Because you sound like a wife?


----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

There may be issues in your marriage that keep your actions from actually being able to make deposits into her love bank. Or perhaps you are showing love to her in YOUR love language and not hers. We only have one side of the equation here. There may be issues that need to be worked through. Or, maybe she just needs a wake up call.... maybe she is busy with being a wife and needs to know that she is neglecting you.


----------

